# Choose my Skiff - Gheenoe LT10?



## Jax Andrew (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello all,

Freshwater mountain flyfisherman displaced to North Florida, looking for help getting out on the flats. 

What I will use it for / What I need:
- Manageable for a solo fly fisherman poling the flats (80% of trips) ... these are serious fishing trips
- Single person and a Labrador (10% of trips) ... joyriding with the dog to get away
- Me, my wife, and the dog (10% of trips) ... keeping the wife happy. You get it. 

I've been looking very closely at a Gheenoe for a couple of reasons, but notably the space it will take to store and the easy, basic set up. Looking for a couple reviews on the LT10 as I'm hoping to get something stable enough to handle two people moving around an excited dog. So is the LT 10 big enough for that, or do I need to look more toward an LT25? Or am I looking in all the wrong places? 

Things I want:
- Clean lines, easy to use, easy to maintain
- I don't mind a tiller
- Elevated front and rear decks
- Will work well for a solo fisherman; manageable for 2 people and the pup
- Needs the ability to run across the bays and creeks in North Flordia, south Georgia
- Used or new doesn't matter

Things I don't have:
- A garage. Storage will be outside with a cover (unfortunately)

Budget:
- Less than 10k

Looking forward to your feedback! Thanks.


----------



## mcraft173 (Apr 21, 2014)

I live in North Florida and have fished quite a bit out of my buddies LT25. Its a great boat for this area. It seems like you are leaning more towards a LT10, which may be better if you are solo. I think the LT25 is plenty manageable for one person to fish and will be plenty comfortable for bring the dog and wife. I have not seen many LT10s around (or on the used market). There is however a ton of LT25s, so you likely be able to find one suiting your tastes used for your budget.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Jax Andrew said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Freshwater mountain flyfisherman displaced to North Florida, looking for help getting out on the flats.
> 
> ...


Look at the salt marsh sm1444 right in your budget and could handle you your wife and the dog I have a shadowcast and it's a little tippy but nothing bad think the sm is a little more stable.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I would buy the suv 17 in the for sale section for 6500. Slap a 30 hp tiller on it and you have a perfect setup for all your requirements.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I have owned Gheenoes NMZ and LT25 and also fished quite a bit in a Classic.

In my opinion the strong point of the NMZ (or LT10) is poling on the grass flats. They are very light and easy to pole, but they do get blown around. They're not that tippy if you're accustomed to small boats and are just a little bit athletic.

A Classic with decks fore and aft would meet your needs but they are hard to find.

I currently own a tiller LT25 set up with decks fore and aft and it is good compromise. It's easy for a 70 year old guy to handle and I can run most anywhere on the days that I would want to fish. If a noreaster is blowing, then I can find other things to do. While I could paddle the NMZ in the creeks, the LT25 is too heavy to do it comfortably. It poles well from the platform or from the bow unless the wind is from the side. Then with the flat bottom it's hard or impossible (depending on the wind speed) to turn the boat into the wind. It just slides. I have a 20 4stroke and it probably runs 24.

A Salt Marsh as mentioned above is a really nice boat but probably a little more hull slap than a LT25 and I doubt it floats as shallow. The Ankona Shadowcast 16 is a great boat for the price.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I've not been in a LT10, or a NMZ, but I do fish out of a 14' Jon boat with a 30" wide bottom. Solo, it is very easy to manage. One of the nicest things is being able to turn it while poling or drifting by just dragging the push pole in the water off one side. It is also stable enough that I can stand on a cooler and throw a cast net without balancing so hard I get tired. 

With my wife and 65 lb lab, it is better to stay seated. If you plan on sitting while anchored on the flats or drifting while tossing live shrimp, it works great. With a guy trying to stand and fly fish off the bow and a guy poling, it is too tippy to be enjoyable. 

I have fished with 3 guys standing in a 12' Jon boat with a 36" wide bottom and it was much more stable, even poling. Just don't make any sudden movements.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

I would go with a solid LT25 according to your wants and budget. Good luck!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Stand back take a deep breath ...

There are TONS of great deals on lightly used skiffs 

*Do NOT Purchase an over-rigged NEW boat you WILL take a royal hosing
on the depreciation !!!*

That being said I am looking into a WELDED aluminium "Cottonmouth" skiff
virtually indestructible !!!


----------



## Jax Andrew (Sep 18, 2017)

I really appreciate all the great feedback so far. 

Anyone with the LT10 able to comment on the stability with two adults and a dog? Am I asking too much out of such a small platform? 

Not stuck on a Custom Gheenoe or an LT10 but something intrinsic keeps bringing me back to them.


----------



## Jax Andrew (Sep 18, 2017)

noeettica said:


> *Do NOT Purchase an over-rigged NEW boat you WILL take a royal hosing
> on the depreciation !!!*


I don’t mind at all a used boat especially since I’m being forced to store it outside!


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jax Andrew said:


> I really appreciate all the great feedback so far.
> 
> Anyone with the LT10 able to comment on the stability with two adults and a dog? Am I asking too much out of such a small platform?
> 
> Not stuck on a Custom Gheenoe or an LT10 but something intrinsic keeps bringing me back to them.


I’ve owned a High Sider with decks, an NMZ, a shadowcast 18’ and spent quite some time on 13’ HS and assorted Jon boats. 

I would highly recommend at least testing both a shadowcast and a LT25. I think the slightly larger platforms those skiffs offer will really shine in terms of added stability and seaworthiness. My NMZ was basically a canoe to be honest. The idea of it is very cool... real world application of that idea, not so much. Two adults, plus a dog, it can be done... but, why struggle? Never been on an LT-10, but I can’t imagine it being substantially more stable than an NMZ. 

My shadowcast floated in 6” -7” with three guys on board, full tank, 6 rods and two batteries. Took a chop pretty well for its size (18’) and was a breeze to handle solo (both in and out of the water). 

Anyway you slice it, there’s deals to be had in your budget if you’re patient. Just be patient and test before you buy. Good luck


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

You should chat with Xtreme skiffs !!!

You can get a NEW Heavy Duty WELDED Boat 
Boat Motor and Trailer for under 10 K !!!

Kind of utilitarian but I really like that ... Pretty gel coat
fades after a year and a half ... :-( !


----------



## Jax Andrew (Sep 18, 2017)

That’s an interesting little skiff. I wonder how it rides and fishes.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jax Andrew said:


> I really appreciate all the great feedback so far.
> 
> Anyone with the LT10 able to comment on the stability with two adults and a dog? Am I asking too much out of such a small platform?
> 
> Not stuck on a Custom Gheenoe or an LT10 but something intrinsic keeps bringing me back to them.


You sound like your trying to convince yourself. A Gheenoe is not made for 2 people and a Lab
Go take your wife and dog on a test ride across a large body of water with a little wind in a Gheenoe. Tell us how that works


----------



## Jax Andrew (Sep 18, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> You sound like your trying to convince yourself.


That’s probably true. So is there a good option for the family and also easy to fish and pole solo? I recognize those are at odds with each other. 

Already looking at the previously mentioned SM 1444, Xtreme, and Shadowcast. 

Preferably not breaking the bank on a boat that will be kept outside.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jax Andrew said:


> That’s probably true. So is there a good option for the family and also easy to fish and pole solo? I recognize those are at odds with each other.
> 
> Already looking at the previously mentioned SM 1444, Xtreme, and Shadowcast.
> 
> Preferably not breaking the bank on a boat that will be kept outside.


Good for you, the dog will thank you


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

permitchaser said:


> You sound like your trying to convince yourself. A Gheenoe is not made for 2 people and a Lab
> Go take your wife and dog on a test ride across a large body of water with a little wind in a Gheenoe. Tell us how that works


Do you realize that Gheenoe makes more than one boat? The transom on my LT25 is 44" with a 56" beam. I routinely have my wife and catahoula dog on board and never feel unsafe.


----------



## jrasband (Jul 12, 2010)

The LT10 is a very specialized boat, and in most cases if you have to ask.....

I love mine but it's a very small boat. Not ideal for cruising with the family or crossing open water.

It's perfect for solo flood tide fishing and getting into very skinny water.

It's bigger, more stable, and faster than my old NMZ.


----------



## Skiff lover (May 31, 2021)

Jax Andrew said:


> I really appreciate all the great feedback so far.
> 
> Anyone with the LT10 able to comment on the stability with two adults and a dog? Am I asking too much out of such a small platform?
> 
> Not stuck on a Custom Gheenoe or an LT10 but something intrinsic keeps bringing me back to them.


I own a lt10 I think it would work with you! I have the center box front and rear deck I can stand en front an rear decks edges without problem and won't flip walk back and ford with no problem usted kinda lean to center box when walking to front or back but not anymore now walk really confident! I trust my gheenoe lt10. Now in rough open waters does no do good! If water choping on side of gheenoe but if you ripping tide at full speed you be fine!


----------



## Skiff lover (May 31, 2021)




----------

